
Ask HN: How do you display code examples on your site? - webappsecperson
I&#x27;m looking for a nice way of presenting HTML code snippets with syntax highlighting (doesn&#x27;t have to be editable).<p>I&#x27;ve previously used highlightjs but haven&#x27;t been enamored with it.<p>I particularly like:<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;statickit.com&#x2F;
- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;css-tricks.com<p>Anyone have any tips? I&#x27;d love to hear what other people are using.
======
jacobobryant
[https://prismjs.com/](https://prismjs.com/)

I like it a lot. Simple, works great. Examples (these snippets are highlighted
for bash and clojure): [https://jacobobryant.com/post/2019/learn-
clojure/](https://jacobobryant.com/post/2019/learn-clojure/)

------
mtmail
statickit.com and css-tricks.com both seem to use
[https://prismjs.com/](https://prismjs.com/) for highlighting

